# cfarnwide is 39



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday cfarnwide!!










Have a great day!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday cfarnwide...have a wonderful day!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*-


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day, 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday, Chad!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks! I think... :lol: 

I can honestly say Im not looking forward to a year from now. The embarrassment my wifes family will give in a public setting... canes, gravestones, walkers etc.! It will be interesting to say the least.  :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on living to see it! May you have many more.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hope you're having a good one !!

Go fishing !! -|\O-


----------

